# Removing transparency from contacts



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been using sonnys ICS theme(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310925) and love it but the contacts list is laggy for me. I'm pretty sure it's because of some sort of transparency because I decompiled it, changed the background to solid black, reinstalled it, and it is still laggy with the all black background. When I decompiled it I found the background and it looks way brighter than it is in the actual phone which leads me to believe it has some sort of transparency. I was wondering if anybody knew what I needed to delete in order to get rid of the transparency? I'm guessing there is some code in one of the xml files that enables transparency?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

are you using the correct version HDPI/MDPI? Also, is it laggy when using any other theme that has a transparent bg?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep, hdpi. Idk about any other themes with transparent backgrounds. I'll try real quick and see.

Yea, other ones with transparency lag.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Can I ask what ROM/Phone you are using. 
I just tried the theme you a referencing to in here and am suffering no lag at all in the contacts or dialer.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Droid X with CM7GB. I think these older phones have trouble with transparency. Any way to remove it? It should be in com_android_contacts.xml, right?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

open up styles.xml in values folder when decompiled and check the first line. probably says something like Theme.Wallpaper at the end. just remove the .Wallpaper and that should just make it solid black


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

There's no values folder only "res" and "META-INF." Can't find styles.xml in either of them.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

you are not decompiling the apk then... you're just opening with 7Zip or something similar. If you decompile it there will be a values folder inside the res folder... and it will have the styles.xml

you need APK Manager to decompile it properly or APK Tool


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> you are not decompiling the apk then... you're just opening with 7Zip or something similar. If you decompile it there will be a values folder inside the res folder... and it will have the styles.xml
> 
> you need APK Manager to decompile it properly or APK Tool


Ah gotcha. Thanks. I'll try that.

That worked(sorta). After removing the .wallpaper is still showed the background when not scrolling so I painted the background to plain black and now it's all good Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

hey no trouble... would have to look at the xmls to see how it looks to get it correct.. but as long as it is working now then no worries..








glad you got it straightened out


----------

